# Los hombres somos bien parecidos, pero no hay mujeres bien parecidas.



## Domtom

_-_
_Los hombres somos bien parecidos, pero no hay mujeres bien parecidas._

El hilo abierto por *Hiro Sasaki*, titulado guapa bonita , me ha hecho pensar, por asociación de ideas, en la expresión *“bien parecido”*.

Veamos el siguiente diálogo:

MIRIAM: Marcos tiene 15 años y es bien parecido. 
SONIA: ¿¿Bien parecido a quién?? 

Es evidente que Sonia no tiene ni idea de que no se trata de que Marcos se parezca a alguien o a algo. Sonia ignora que, en este contexto, *“bien parecido”* significa *“guapo”*. Por consiguiente, no tiene por qué haber un complemento tras “bien parecido”.

Veamos otros ejemplos:

- Soy gordito, bien parecido, pasivo, bisexual, y busco una chica que bla... bla...;
- Varón, 50 años, soltero, bien parecido, sincero, busca dama elegante, limpia, no importa edad...


Ahora bien, yo lo que veo es que de hombres bien parecidos los hay a punta pala, pero... ¿y mujeres bien parecidas? Yo nunca he oído decir “bien parecida” refiriéndose a “guapa”, pero sí en masculino para los guapos. Además, en Google, “bien parecido” (comillas incluídas en la barra de búsqueda): 133.000 entradas  ; “bien parecida”: 21.800 entradas  (5 veces menos).

Dejando de lado la cuestión de si los hombres somos o no más bien parecidos que las mujeres, cuestión ésta que se saldría del objeto de este foro, estrictamente lingüístico, ¿habéis oído “bien parecida”  en estos contextos? ¿Creéis que es correcto en femenino?
-


----------



## Asuncita

Lo único que he escuchado parecido ,valga la redundancia, es maja, como sinónimo femenino. Pero en un contexto muy familiar. Como tú, nunca he oído decir que una mujer sea "bien parecida"...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡hola chicho!

Nunca escuché bien parecida pero no me parece malo. Al fin y al cabo cuando uno dice bien parecido, sí se está refiriendo a una cualidad superficial en conmún con otra persona ¿qué otra persona?, no cualquiera: un cantante, un actor, un deportista... etc. Yo creo que es así, ¿porque con quién más va a estar bien parecido? Ej:

Y: Ahh ese galanazo está bien parecido-
X: ¿Bien parecido con quién? 
Y: ¡Pues con Ricky Martin, Enrrique Iglesias, David Beckham o Ben afflekc, hombre! ¡no va a ser con el mendigo de la esquina!

Hehehehehe.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Verdaderamente, parecería un rácano de los piropos el que dijera que una mujer es bien parecida, pudiendo decir "es muy guapa", o cualquiera de los otros numerosos adjetivos que hay para referirse a la belleza de las mujeres. Si por el contrario se piensa que es fea, pero no se quiere decir explícitamente, puesto que se considera una ordinariez, se dice a veces "es muy simpática", para hacer entender que tiene virtudes, pero no la estética precisamente.

En cuanto a los hombres, la eventual belleza física no se ha contado tradicionalmente entre las virtudes dignas de mención, de modo que se solventa la cuestión con un "bien parecido", y hala.

Supongo que será por eso.



Edito para comentar algo que tiene que ver y que acabo de ver en un post de hoy, titulado "del que". En él se menciona a una mujer "apuesta para su edad", que a mi juicio es tan inusual como "bien parecida", por las mismas razones.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

en el caso de mujeres se usa guapa, y se usa el bien parecido porque se refiere a que tiene parecidos estandares de hombres de su raza


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Carmen Díaz C said:


> en el caso de mujeres se usa guapa, y se usa el bien parecido porque se refiere a que tiene parecidos estandares de hombres de su raza


 
No estoy de acuerdo, *Carmen*, con tu última afirmación.

Según el DRAE:



> *parecido, da.*
> *(Del part. de parecer).*
> 
> *bien parecido, da.*
> *1. loc. adj. Con buena disposición de facciones o aire de cuerpo.*
> *mal ~.*
> *1. loc. adj. Con mala disposición de facciones o aire de cuerpo.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Por otro lado, *Carmen*, te recuerdo que la raza humana es única. No existen varias razas en el género humano .


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

El término *raza* refiere a cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen las especies (humanas y no humanas). Las categorías raciales humanas más usadas están basadas en los caracteres biológicos visibles (especialmente el color de piel y las características faciales), los genes, y la identificación propia


----------



## Metztli

De acuerdo con Victor Perez... "bien parecido" no se refiere a ser similar a alguien o a algun concepto, sino a tener buena apariencia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Extrapolando lo comentado por Estefanía, parece que en Venezuela no se usa "bien parecido" para decir guapo o apuesto. Allá, como en el ejemplo de Domtom, si dices que alguien es bien parecido (que equivale a nuy parecido) inmediatamente te preguntarán a quién se parece.

Yo no digo "bien parecida", como tampoco que un hombre es bonito. Será cuestión de costumbres, no sé.

Víctor, sé a lo que te refieres al decir que no hay diferentes razas. ¿Cómo llamarías a los diferentes grupos divididos según sus caracterísiticas físicas (que antes se llamaban razas)?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ToñoTorreón said:


> Extrapolando lo comentado por Estefanía, parece que en Venezuela no se usa "bien parecido" para decir guapo o apuesto. Allá, como en el ejemplo de Domtom, si dices que alguien es bien parecido (que equivale a *m*uy parecido) inmediatamente te preguntarán a quién se parece.


¡Exactamente! Es que aquí en Venezuela, le damos un uso extraño a la palabra "bien", equiparable al uso correcto de "muy". Ejemplos:

- ¡Esta sopa te quedó bien sabrosa!
- Hoy estás bien bonita, con ese vestido azul.
- El clima está bien feo, parece que va a llover.
- Se golpeó bien duro. ¡Capaz y se partió un hueso!





> Yo no digo "bien parecida", como tampoco que un hombre es bonito. Será cuestión de costumbres, no sé.


En mi tierra, se dice que los hombres no son bonitos, sino guapos o atractivos. Los 'bonitos' son 'otros' con cualidades un tanto más femeninas...  


> Víctor, sé a lo que te refieres al decir que no hay diferentes razas. ¿Cómo llamarías a los diferentes grupos divididos según sus caracterísiticas físicas (que antes se llamaban razas)?


 ¡Uy, que se nos sale del tema el hilo!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sweetie, acá también usamos el bien como muy, pero el contexto ayuda. Al igual que en Argentina, también usamos es re: está rebueno.

Recapitulando, decimos:
Está muy bueno.
Está buenísimo.
Está bien bueno.
Está rebueno.

A ver si los paisanos se acuerdan de otras maneras de decirlo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Comprendo de que exista disparidad de criterios y confusión al respecto de las _razas_.




Carmen Díaz C said:


> El término *raza* refiere a cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen las especies (humanas y no humanas). Las categorías raciales humanas más usadas están basadas en los caracteres biológicos visibles (especialmente el color de piel y las características faciales), los genes, y la identificación propia


 

_"Existe un gran consenso entre los antropólogos y genetistas humanos de que, *desde el punto de vista biológico, las razas humanas no existen*",_ dijo uno de los investigadores, Sergio Pena. click

_"Sin embargo, las razas sí existen como *interpretaciones sociales*",_ agregó. (mismo click).




> "Las categorías raciales humanas más usadas están basadas en los caracteres biológicos visibles (especialmente el color de piel y las características faciales)"


*Esto, Carmen, no son más que diferencias superficiales, que no biológicas.*




ToñoTorreón said:


> Víctor, sé a lo que te refieres al decir que no hay diferentes razas. ¿Cómo llamarías a los diferentes grupos divididos según sus caracterísiticas físicas (que antes se llamaban razas)?


 
Según ciertos antropólogos: grupos étnicos. Según otros: solo poblaciones.



Post en peligro... (abriré un hilo en el foro cultural).


----------



## Metztli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Sweetie, acá también usamos el bien como muy, pero el contexto ayuda. Al igual que en Argentina, también usamos es re: está rebueno.
> 
> Recapitulando, decimos:
> Esté muy bueno.
> Está buenísimo.
> Está bien bueno.
> Está rebueno.
> 
> A ver si los paisanos se acuerdan de otras maneras de decirlo.


 
A ver éstas, paisano:

Está cuerísimo
Está forrísimo
Está hecho un cuero
Está buenerrímo 
Está mi rey
Está hecho un rey


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, Metxtli, yo me refería a bueno de sabroso, pero en fin. A lo que me refería es a las diferentes de decir que algo esta muy algo.

Está buenérrimo se me escapaba.


----------



## Metztli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, Metxtli, yo me refería a bueno de sabroso, pero en fin. A lo que me refería es a las diferentes de decir que algo esta muy algo.
> .


 
Oooops! perdón, paisano, yo creí que seguíamos hablando de los "bien parecidos"


----------



## trejosluna

Estoy de acuerdo con Estefanía con respecto a que no me parece mal, pero el tema es que al referirnos a una mujer utilizamos adjetivos que "engrandezcan" el significado de que es bonita por ejemplo, bella, hermosa, preciosa, divina, etc, etc.

Pero entre los hombres no es comun referirnos en estos terminos por que para algunos sonaria .. bueno ustedes saben.. 
por lo tanto tratamos de utilizar algun termino que no denote tan expresivamente que un hombre sea bonito.. por ejemplo, es bien parecido, es tipo o tipillo(este en caso particular de Costa Rica), buen mozo, entre otros pocos.. jejeje digo pocos por que comparativamente con los adjetivos que podrian ser utilizados en una mujer, definitivamente hay muy pocos para nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> ¡Exactamente! Es que aquí en Venezuela, le damos un uso extraño a la palabra "bien", equiparable al uso correcto de "muy". Ejemplos:
> 
> - ¡Esta sopa te quedó bien sabrosa!
> - Hoy estás bien bonita, con ese vestido azul.
> - El clima está bien feo, parece que va a llover.
> - Se golpeó bien duro [...]


 
 Usted tiene toda la razón, creo es ésta la más sensata respuesta de por qué no preferimos usar bien parecido.

¡Un abrazo!

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Algo muy importante, creo yo, es *quién* está hablando (no sólo *de quién* se está hablando).

Un hombre que quiera recalcar que otro hombre es atractivo generalmente usará adjetivos como *bien parecido* o *buen mozo* o, aún más frecuentemente por estos lares, *bien*.

_-¿Lo conocés al nuevo cortejo* de Laura?
-Sí, me lo presentó ayer.
-¿Cómo es?
-Ah, es bien.

(*novio)
_
Sin embargo, cuando una mujer está hablando de un hombre, utiliza muchísimas más palabras, incluyendo *lindo*, *bello*, *churro*, *precioso*, *hermoso*, *bueno *(o *buenazo*, *buenote*...), *simpático* (éste no suena muy entusiasmado), etc.

_¡Ayer en la discoteca conocí a un tipo beeeeello!
Martín volvió con un bronceado increíble de Brasil. ¡Está precioso!
Anoche la vi a esta Stephanie trenzando* con un buenote. ¡Cómo la odio!

(*ligando)

_Claro que hay excepciones. Los hombres gays/bisexuales tienen "permitido" un vocabulario tan amplio como el de las mujeres.


----------



## Metztli

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Jorge, las mujeres sí podemos decir, y de hecho yo digo, Miguel Bosé está hermoso! Alessando del Piero está divino! Zidane es un cuero!

Pero un hombre no puede ir mas allá de "Es buen mozo" cuando habla de otro hombre, si acaso, y no es muy común aceptar que "Beckham es bien parecido". A poco no?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Me olvidé de mencionar que la edad también juega un rol. Yo en mi vida he dicho que un hombre es *buen mozo* y supongo que la mayoría de los jóvenes de mi zona tampoco. Me suena a algo que un tío diría de su sobrino o algo así.

_¡Josecito ha crecido mucho! ¡Qué buen mozo que está!_

O palabras como *galán*, aunque no se refiere sólo a la apariencia física.

_¡Josecito es todo un galán! ¡Si vieras cómo alborota a las chicas del barrio!

_De hecho, para ser sincero, creo que la única palabra que yo utilizaría en público para referirme a un hombre es *bien*. 

_-¿Qué te parece Beckham físicamente?
-Ah, es bien, supongo.
_


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

> Está cuerísimo
> Está forrísimo
> Está hecho un cuero
> Está buenerrímo
> Está mi rey
> Está hecho un rey


 
Muy simpáticos.



jorge_val_ribera said:


> Algo muy importante, creo yo, es *quién* está hablando (no sólo *de quién* se está hablando).
> 
> Un hombre que quiera recalcar que otro hombre es atractivo generalmente usará adjetivos como *bien parecido* o *buen mozo* o, aún más frecuentemente por estos lares, *bien*.
> 
> _-¿Lo conocés al nuevo cortejo* de Laura?_
> _-Sí, me lo presentó ayer._
> _-¿Cómo es?_
> _-Ah, es bien._
> 
> _(*novio)_
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando una mujer está hablando de un hombre, utiliza muchísimas más palabras, incluyendo *lindo*, *bello*, *churro*, *precioso*, *hermoso*, *bueno *(o *buenazo*, *buenote*...), *simpático* (éste no suena muy entusiasmado)


 
Hola.

Por acá buen moz@ también es aceptable, creo que se entiende más rápido que bien parecido. "Es bien", eso también está vivo en habla del día a día también. Buenazo y buenote se usan, simpático es para chicas/chicos más reservados.

Saludos.

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------



## ampurdan

¿Qué me dicen de "papito"? Aquí en España no se usa, pero creo que en Colombia y Venezuela sí. Siempre que lo he oído me ha parecido una asociación muy freudiana. Para que te guste alguien físicamente, ¿tiene que parecerse a tu padre?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

ampurdan said:


> ¿Qué me dicen de "papito"? Aquí en España no se usa, pero creo que en Colombia y Venezuela sí. Siempre que lo he oído me ha parecido una asociación muy freudiana. Para que te guste alguien físicamente, ¿tiene que parecerse a tu padre?


 
Papito es de cariño, algo de ternura que es dicho hacia los padres o cualquier niño pequeño, también mamita. Aquí la cosa es papacito o papazote.

Lo que le digo a mi papá o mamá: Ay mamita ay papito déjenme ir al cine, por favor.

Para un niñito o niñita: ¡Ay papito se te calló tu bolso! - Mamita, ¿qué haces aquí solita?

Para el galán: ¡Hey Luisa, mira ese papacito que va por la acera! ¡Está bueno!

Creo que eso es.

Saludos.

Estefanía.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México sí se usan las frases mamasita, mamita, mami, mamasota (y sus equivalentes masculinos) para decir que alguien está rico/bueno.

Si un hombre quiere decir que otro hombre es guapo, por acá decimos es buen tipo, es carita, o es bien parecido.


----------



## Metztli

> jorge_val_ribera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me olvidé de mencionar que la edad también juega un rol. Yo en mi vida he dicho que un hombre es *buen mozo* y supongo que la mayoría de los jóvenes de mi zona tampoco. Me suena a algo que un tío diría de su sobrino o algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acuerdo, la edad, la época y el lugar... en México no se usa buen mozo, pero en muchas otras partes sí, por los tíos y los abuelitos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho, para ser sincero, creo que la única palabra que yo utilizaría en público para referirme a un hombre es *bien*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y en privado, Jorge? como dicen los hombres cuando reconocen, sin que nadie los oiga, que otro está galan?
Click to expand...


----------



## Metztli

ampurdan said:


> ¿Qué me dicen de "papito"? Aquí en España no se usa, pero creo que en Colombia y Venezuela sí. Siempre que lo he oído me ha parecido una asociación muy freudiana. Para que te guste alguien físicamente, ¿tiene que parecerse a tu padre?


 
Ciertísimo!!!

Yo oigo muy seguido eso de papito, papi, papi rico... y nunca me ha gustado, precisamente por esa asociación freudiana de la que hablas... no me gusta que mi galán me recuerde a mi papá, ni viceversa... y no soporto que nadie me diga "mami" o "mamita"... guácala!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

ampurdan said:


> ¿Qué me dicen de "papito"? Aquí en España no se usa, pero creo que en Colombia y Venezuela sí. Siempre que lo he oído me ha parecido una asociación muy freudiana. Para que te guste alguien físicamente, ¿tiene que parecerse a tu padre?


Ja ja ja! Tienes razon, ampurdan. La verdad no se me había ocurrido la asociación. 

En mi lado del pueblo, se dice más "papacito" o "papi ruqui" (se pronuncia 'papirrrruki', cuanto más énfasis en la 'r', mejor está el sujeto en cuestión). A finales de los ochentas, la frase era "papachongo", quizás a raíz de un sonado tema de merengue de esa época. 

En lo personal, ninguno de esos apelativos me agrada. Me quedo con "está divino/rico" o "es un mango" (para más información, ver aquí)


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Desde hace muchos años se me ha hecho raro que se emplee el "bien parecido" refiriéndose a un hombre, cuando hay muchísimos adjetivos para indicar lo que ello quiere decir. Pero el idioma es así. Realmente aunque uno entienda la frase y sepa cual es su significado, siempre queda el interrogante: ¿parecido a quien? 
Eduardo


----------



## Metztli

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> ¿parecido a quien?
> Eduardo


 
Lo que explicábamos algunos posts arriba, Eduardo, es que la frase "bien parecido" no es que se parezca a alguien, o sea no es que sea similar a alguna otra persona, sino parecido de apariencia. 

Es bien parecido, que tiene una apariencia agradable... ya te suena mas lógica la frase?


----------



## Jellby

Domtom said:


> Dejando de lado la cuestión de si los hombres somos o no más bien parecidos que las mujeres, cuestión ésta que se saldría del objeto de este foro, estrictamente lingüístico, ¿habéis oído “bien parecida”  en estos contextos? ¿Creéis que es correcto en femenino?



Sí, lo he oído, y no me resultaría raro en absoluto. Tiene además una connotación algo distinta que "guapa" (o "guapo"), parece que es como más objetivo y hace referencia no sólo a la apariencia de la cara, sino a la disposición general. Una persona bien parecida, no tiene por qué dejar pasmado a nadie, es simplemente alguien que gusta, que no da mala impresión, elegante, etc.


----------



## ccolungax

Yo pienso que esta expresion esta fundada en el machismo, ya que es sencillo para una mujer decir que otra mujer es muy bella o hermosa o bonita o guapa y un hombre puede repetir la misma frase.... 

Pero un hombre orgulloso de ser hombre jamas diria tu amigo es bello, o hermoso o bonito o guapo... por lo que solo queda ... es bien parecido!! y que de ahi algunas mujeres usen el mismo adjetivo....pero por consecuencia, solo para referirse a un hombre.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

ccolungax said:


> Yo pienso que esta expresion esta fundada en el machismo, ya que es sencillo para una mujer decir que otra mujer es muy bella o hermosa o bonita o guapa y un hombre puede repetir la misma frase....
> 
> Pero un hombre orgulloso de ser hombre jamas diria tu amigo es bello, o hermoso o bonito o guapo... por lo que solo queda ... es bien parecido!! y que de ahi algunas mujeres usen el mismo adjetivo....pero por consecuencia, solo para referirse a un hombre.


Hola.

Jamás he usado _bien parecido_ para referirme a un hombre; ni _bien parecida_ para una mujer, por supuesto (el DRAE recoge tanto uno como otra). No creo que el machismo tenga nada que ver; ni que, por "estar orgulloso de ser hombre" (sea eso lo que sea ), sea extraño decir de otro hombre _¡Qué guapo es Xxxxx! _o _¡Mira que Xxxxx está bueno, eh...! _Creo, sencillamente, que es un uso algo anticuado...

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Ultimamente la palabra “machismo” me sale hasta en la sopa.  A tal nivel llega la ridiculez que alguien sugería que habría que eliminar algunos emoticones del guasap porque la imagen de dos bailarinas era machista.
Aunque hay muchas otras opciones podemos decir que sí, que las mujeres son bellas y los hombres son apuestos o bien parecidos, son términos relacionados con el género, ver machismo en eso es simplemente rallar la papa.
Yo podría decir, y de hecho lo he dicho más de una vez, que un tipo me parece apuesto, elegante, bien parecido, pero jamás diría que es bello, por una cuestión de gustos nomás, bellas me parecen las mujeres, como Don Ramón, yo le voy al Necaxa.
_


----------



## swift

Yo sí veo una atenuación, a lo mejor fundada en una aprensión timorata, en expresiones elogiosas que sólo les oigo decir a varones heterosexuales: “bien hecho” y “bien parecido”.


----------



## ccolungax

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Jamás he usado _bien parecido_ para referirme a un hombre; ni _bien parecida_ para una mujer, por supuesto (el DRAE recoge tanto uno como otra). No creo que el machismo tenga nada que ver; ni que, por "estar orgulloso de ser hombre" (sea eso lo que sea ), sea extraño decir de otro hombre _¡Qué guapo es Xxxxx! _o _¡Mira que Xxxxx está bueno, eh...! _Creo, sencillamente, que es un uso algo anticuado...
> 
> Saludos



Y te entiendo... 
eres de España... 

Pero el hecho de que TU no la uses no significa que este mal, en Mexico esta frase es muy comun, incluso es la traduccion correcta del ingles para la frase "Very good looking"

De hecho me atrevo a asegurar que es el pais en el que mas se usa y culpo a que tenemos muy cerca a Estados Unidos y esta fue solo una mala traduccion de su frase "Very good looking" que literal se traduce como "Muy bien mirando" pero la traduccion correcta termino quedando en "Muy bien parecido"
Porque ??
"He looks good" se traduce como " el se ve bien", 
pero si dices 
"he looks like.." 
se traduce correctamente como "el se parece a..." 
aunque la traduccion literal seria " El se mira como..."  

Y si hablo de Machismo, me estoy refiriendo al hecho de que un hombre (al menos en mi pais) no se permitiria referirse a otro hombre como guapo o bonito, por lo que esta frase es, (si no la mas comun), de las mas comunes para un hombre poder elogiar la apariencia de otro hombre.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Jamás he dicho que esté mal, simplemente que nunca lo he usado; por el contrario, me lo he encontrado en obras literarias de hace siglos, y repito que tanto para ellos como para ellas ("_una joven bien parecida_"), así que descarto cualquier influencia del inglés. Por eso decía que me resultaba un uso anticuado, al menos en España; quizá en México, por esa vecindad con los Estados Unidos, como dices, se ha mantenido, mezclando lo que era un uso con mucha historia detrás con la traducción de ese "very good looking" que comentas.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Yo asociaba ese 'bien parecido' con otra frase que me parece más antigua todavía: 'de buen parecer". En ambas se habla de la buena apariencia física, aunque no necesariamente de la belleza. Y "de buen parecer" creo que sí lo he visto aplicado a las mujeres.
No sé si en México 'bien parecido' sea una frase usual (por las novelas, uno juzgaría que sí). En mi país no es común; para hablar de un hombre usaríamos más bien guapo o apuesto, el muy coloquial "pintón" o "tiene pinta" o un simple "se ve bien"


----------

